

If iPhone 5 Looks Like This, Apple Maybe Screwed - frankphilips
http://www.businessinsider.com/if-the-iphone-5-really-looks-like-this-apple-may-be-screwed-2012-7

======
shadesandcolour
Please, the day that Apple loses market share because the phone looks the same
as the old phone is the day pigs fly. The phone will sell. Personally I love
the newer design. Sales of the iPhone 4 and the 4S have shown that the form
factor works. There's no need to fix what isn't broken. Other companies don't
realize that and they spend their time coming out with phone after phone every
three months. Since all phones do "the same thing" according to the article
there is no need to focus on the aesthetics. What matters is the ecosystem and
the software now. Get with the times.

Also if one more journalist proves that they can't even keep up with the
number of iPhones that have been released and calls it the iPhone 5 again...

------
Starmie
It's gotten to the point where the iPhone is essentially unexciting. When it
came out it seemed innovative and interesting, but it has become the "default"
phone that we expect to emerge from any buzzing pocket. The Galaxy, on the
other hand, looks absolutely beautiful, in a shocking way. The first time one
of my friends pulled it out, I was immediately compelled to ask what it was
and how he liked it. That doesn't make it a superior product, of course, but
there is a lot to be said for that moment of, "Ooh, shiny phone."

